# Star Trek 4: Chris Hemsworth erklärt seinen Ausstieg



## Darkmoon76 (5. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 4: Chris Hemsworth erklärt seinen Ausstieg* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek 4: Chris Hemsworth erklärt seinen Ausstieg*


----------



## Yojinj (5. Juni 2019)

"dass ihn das Drehbuch von Star Trek 4 (jetzt für 5,67 € kaufen*)" 

Amazon ist schon toll wenn man einen nicht gemachten Film für nur 5,67 erwerben kann.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2019)

Yojinj schrieb:


> "dass ihn das Drehbuch von Star Trek 4 (jetzt für 5,67 € kaufen*)"
> 
> Amazon ist schon toll wenn man einen nicht gemachten Film für nur 5,67 erwerben kann.



Tja, das ist halt das Problem, wenn schon die Reboots in die vierte Runde gehen sollen. Einen Star Trek 4 gibt es halt schon, der nennt sich "The Voyage Home" undist einer der besten ST Filme ueberhaupt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. Juni 2019)

Yojinj schrieb:


> "dass ihn das Drehbuch von Star Trek 4 (jetzt für 5,67 € kaufen*)"
> 
> Amazon ist schon toll wenn man einen nicht gemachten Film für nur 5,67 erwerben kann.



Nein, nein nein.
Da hast du was vollkommen falsch verstanden!
Hast du denn nicht den Artikel gelesen?
Das Drehbuch war anscheinend total schlecht...du kannst deswegen bei Amazon das DREHBUCH von Star Trek 4 für 5,67 erwerben!


----------



## McDrake (5. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Tja, das ist halt das Problem, wenn schon die Reboots in die vierte Runde gehen sollen. Einen Star Trek 4 gibt es halt schon, der nennt sich "The Voyage Home" undist einer der besten ST Filme ueberhaupt.


Der Amazon-Link führt aber leider nicht zu jenem Film. Eigentlich interessant, wie da die Verknüpfung zu stande kam.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der Amazon-Link führt aber leider nicht zu jenem Film. Eigentlich interessant, wie da die Verknüpfung zu stande kam.


Hmmmm, das ist allerdings echt fies jetzt.


----------



## Peter23 (5. Juni 2019)

Zeitreise? Wäre ja ganz was neues.

Jeder zweite Star Trek Film beinhaltet eine Zeitreise.

Ist ausgelutscht denke ich.


----------



## Javata (6. Juni 2019)

Die alten Crews hatten halt ihre Serien und dann darauf Filme aufgebaut mit eben jener Crew. Der Reboot hat sowas nicht, die Schauspieler hängen also nicht so an den Rollen mMn. Ein Nimoy, Shatner oder auch Frakes haben bei Filmen sogar selbst die Regie übernommen damals.

Das ein StarTrek mal nen schlechtes Drehbuch hat soll vorkommen. Bei BBT wird nicht umsonst behauptet dass StarTrek 5 die Einheit ist, in der man schlechte Qualität misst


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2019)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Zeitreise? Wäre ja ganz was neues.
> 
> Jeder zweite Star Trek Film beinhaltet eine Zeitreise.



Also in den TOS Filmen trifft das jedenfalls nicht zu:
- Motion Picture
- Rache des Khan
- Suche nach Spock
+ Wal-Zeitreise
- Komm, wir suchen Gott
- Sherlock Spock und der verschwundene Torpedo

Und bei den Next Generation Filmen war doch nur der erste eine waschechte Zeitreise.
Und dann gab's mit dem Möchtegern-Reboot eine weitere.

Wenn ich da jetzt nichts Wesentliches verdrängt hab, sind das ~3 Zeitreisen /  13 Filme ...


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und bei den Next Generation Filmen war doch nur der erste eine waschechte Zeitreise. Und dann gab's mit dem Möchtegern-Reboot eine weitere.  Wenn ich da jetzt nichts Wesentliches verdrängt hab, sind das ~3 Zeitreisen /  13 Filme ...


    ne ne, in First Contact gabs die richtige Zeitreise, bei Generations war das eher so 100 Jahre im Nexus abhängen, was jetzt nicht wirklich Zeitreisen ist und man sich fragen muss, warum die nicht ein paar Tage vorher da aus kommen als so gefühlt 5min bevor die den MacGuffin abfeuern Aber man muss trotzdem sagen das Zeitreisen bei Star Trek, inkl. TV dann doch schon so ein ziemlich oft wieder kehrendes Thema ist und man irgendwo auch mal hätte was anderes machen könnte, was auch den Vorteil hätte, dass man nicht unbedingt einen etwas im Marktwert gestiegenen Hemsworth bräuchte


----------



## Siriuz (6. Juni 2019)

Danke! Ich hoffe der Reboot-Wahnsinn hört endlich auf und Hollywood traut sich endlich an neue Projekte.


----------



## Cobar (6. Juni 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hoffe der Reboot-Wahnsinn hört endlich auf und Hollywood traut sich endlich an neue Projekte.


Als ob die das amchen würden 
Ich erwarte eher einen Rebot des Reboots.



> Er erklärt, dass ihn das Drehbuch von Star Trek 4 nicht überzeugte. Es gab keinen wirklich guten Grund für seine Rückkehr. Er wollte am Ende nicht selbst enttäuscht von seiner Rolle sein.
> 
> *Diese Aussage deutet an, dass das Drehbuch des Films einfach nicht überzeugend war.*


Lehnt ihr euch da nicht etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster mit dieser Vermutung?


----------



## Banana-OG (6. Juni 2019)

Tarantino und Weltraum... zwei Welten prallen aufeinander. Vielleicht eine Space Cowboy Ballade. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Tarantino und Weltraum... zwei Welten prallen aufeinander. Vielleicht eine Space Cowboy Ballade. Mehr aber auch nicht.



Peter Jackson und epische Fantasy. Das kann nicht funktionieren.... (2000)


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber man muss trotzdem sagen das Zeitreisen bei Star Trek, inkl. TV dann doch schon so ein ziemlich oft wieder kehrendes Thema


Naja bei über 700 Folgen+Filme sind knapp 60 Folgen+Filmen welche mit Zeitreisen, wobei da auch der Nexus und Q dazuzählen sowie Zeitverzögerungen, wo man dann diskutieren kann ob das wirklich Zeitreisen waren. Die Quote ist also deutlich niedriger als bei den Filmen


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Naja bei über 700 Folgen+Filme sind knapp 60 Folgen+Filmen welche mit Zeitreisen, wobei da auch der Nexus und Q dazuzählen sowie Zeitverzögerungen, wo man dann diskutieren kann ob das wirklich Zeitreisen waren. Die Quote ist also deutlich niedriger als bei den Filmen


  ja nein im Vergleich zu allen anderen Themen kommt Zeitreise doch so mit am meisten vor


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja nein im Vergleich zu allen anderen Themen kommt Zeitreise doch so mit am meisten vor


Das Thema Religion u.ä. dürfte weitaus häufiger Vorkommen, ein Großteil von DS9 dreht sich ja nur darum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das Thema Religion u.ä. dürfte weitaus häufiger Vorkommen, ein Großteil von DS9 dreht sich ja nur darum.


Gott, bloss nicht. Wenn ich überhaupt was in ST gehasst hab waren es religiöse Themen.


----------



## Svatlas (6. Juni 2019)

Das Drehbuch vom neuen MIB soll angeblich gut gewesen sein? Die Trailer laden ja gerade dazu ein, da nicht rein zugehen.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> ein Großteil von DS9 dreht sich ja nur darum.


  nicht SO sehr wie man meinen könnte


----------



## Hurshi (6. Juni 2019)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Zeitreise? Wäre ja ganz was neues.
> 
> Jeder zweite Star Trek Film beinhaltet eine Zeitreise.
> 
> Ist ausgelutscht denke ich.



Aha na zähl pls mal auf welche FILME  alle ?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ne ne, in First Contact gabs die richtige Zeitreise, bei Generations war das eher so 100 Jahre im Nexus abhängen, was jetzt nicht wirklich Zeitreisen ist und man sich fragen muss, warum die nicht ein paar Tage vorher da aus kommen als so gefühlt 5min bevor die den MacGuffin abfeuern



_First Contact _ist der erste TNG Film - _Generations _ist ja so ein Crew Mischmasch.


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht SO sehr wie man meinen könnte


Bitte was? Die Serie drehte sich um einen Föderationsoffizier der von den Bewohnern eines sehr religiösen Planeten als Abgesandter der Götter gesehen wurde. Der hat genau deswegen oft genug Probleme gehabt. Die Jem'Hadar sahen die Gestaltwanderer auch fast wie Götter an und von Gul Dukat und seinem reliogiösen Trip mit den Pagh Geistern fang ich lieber nicht an.

DS9 dürfte mehr Folgen mit dem Thema Religion haben als alle ST-Serien an Zeitreisefolgen hatten.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> _First Contact _ist der erste TNG Film - _Generations _ist ja so ein Crew Mischmasch.


  ja gut nach der Rechnung aber dass doch der erste TNG Film, vorallem weil ja nur der Prolog in der Späten TOS Ära spielt und neben Kirk ja nur Scotty und Chekov mitspielen  





SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Bitte was? Die Serie drehte sich um einen Föderationsoffizier der von den Bewohnern eines sehr religiösen Planeten als Abgesandter der Götter gesehen wurde. Der hat genau deswegen oft genug Probleme gehabt. Die Jem'Hadar sahen die Gestaltwanderer auch fast wie Götter an und von Gul Dukat und seinem reliogiösen Trip mit den Pagh Geistern fang ich lieber nicht an.  DS9 dürfte mehr Folgen mit dem Thema Religion haben als alle ST-Serien an Zeitreisefolgen hatten.


  da kommt vielleicht Religion vor, aber das ist nicht das Thema von der Folge  Das ist eher so was in Richtung Der Tempel des Apoll oder Der Gott der Mintakaner, aber so Folgen wie Der undurchschaubare Marritza drehen sich um die Bajoranische Besetzung und Aufarbeitung, aber Religion? Kein Stück also danach kann man auch Der Zentral*nerven*system*manipulator als Folge mit Religion sehen weil das Wissenschaftslabor eine Weihnachtsfeier hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> _First Contact _ist der erste TNG Film - _Generations _ist ja so ein Crew Mischmasch.


Sowas nennt man heute Crossover.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> _First Contact _



Für mich immer noch der beste Film im ST Universum.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gott, bloss nicht. Wenn ich überhaupt was in ST gehasst hab waren es religiöse Themen.


Das, Gerichtsverhandlungen und die "alte Musik" die die da hören ...
Klassik hätte ich mir noch gefallen lassen und das wäre Zeitlos, aber das Zeug was die da hören tue ich nicht einmal meinen größten Feind an !


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut nach der Rechnung aber dass doch der erste TNG Film, vorallem weil ja nur der Prolog in der Späten TOS Ära spielt und neben Kirk ja nur Scotty und Chekov mitspielen    da kommt vielleicht Religion vor, aber das ist nicht das Thema von der Folge  Das ist eher so was in Richtung Der Tempel des Apoll oder Der Gott der Mintakaner, aber so Folgen wie Der undurchschaubare Marritza drehen sich um die Bajoranische Besetzung und Aufarbeitung, aber Religion? Kein Stück also danach kann man auch Der Zentral*nerven*system*manipulator als Folge mit Religion sehen weil das Wissenschaftslabor eine Weihnachtsfeier hat


Vielleicht solltest du dir DS9 einfach noch mal anschauen, die bajoranische Religion beendet im Endeffekt den ganzen Dominionkrieg und war immer ein Thema, teilweise sehr wichtig. 

Erklärst du mir gleich das die Folge Blasphemie, in der es um den Streit zwischen Aufklärung und Glauben dreht (Keiko erklärt Kindern das Wurmloch wissenschaftlich, was Winn verhindern möchte)bestimmt nichts mit Religion zu tun hat?

Wenn du nur die Folgen zählst wo dich das Thema Religion mit Holzhammer erschlägt musst du die Hälfte der Zeitreisefolgen auch wegschmeißen, da war das dann auch nur ein kleines Mittel um Geschichten der entsprechenden Zeit erzählen zu können, aber nichts was die Handlung bestimmte.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juni 2019)

Ne, nach der Logik ist jede Fernsehserie die in der Jetztzeit spielt eine Religöse weil das auf einem Planeten spielt der Kulturell noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten ist ...
Und toll, Blasphemie ist auch eine Folge wo das Thema drin vor kommt, genauso wie in der Trilogie die Staffel 2 los getreten hat, aber wo ist das Thema in Gefangen in der Vergangenheit und kleine Grüne Männchen (passenderweise Zeitreisepisoden), die Spielen nichtmal auf DS9, ist da Religion das Thema nur weil Kira da bei ersterem Mitspielt? Da kommt das halt einfach faktisch nicht vor, das hat nichts mit Holzhammer zu tun wenn es darum geht, dass man es schon mal irgendwo nicht mit der Lupe suchen muss und daher nicht Automatisch JEDE Folge so ein Tag bekommen kann, was eher die Aussage bekräftigt, das Religion weniger vorkommt als man denkt


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (7. Juni 2019)

Da aber beide Schauspieler aus dem Filmprojekt ausgestiegen sind, liegt der Streifen aktuell auf Eis.

Das Drehbuch war nicht gut genug

Ein Glück ! Die bisherigen Filme waren schlimm genug. Im Kino ist Star Trek genauso wie Star Wars tot. 

Ausser natürlich für die anspruchslose Allesglotzerfraktion mit ihren üblichen "So schlimm fand ich Schundfilm0815 gar nicht. Bestusste Handlung, total langweilig und völlig idiotisch, aber viele Explosionen und total bunte CGI Effekte".

Im Grunde kann es mir egal sein, die Serien fand ich schon immer um Längen besser als die Kinofilme und bei Star Wars bin ich auf die anstehenden ersten Serienadaptionen gespannt. 

Wirklich schade ist nur, dass das NexGen Star Trek tot ist und nur noch in dieser dümmlichen Kevin Zeitlinie stattfindet und das DS-9 (seufz) und Voyager (mmpf) wohl niemals in würdigem HD Glanz erstrahlen werden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ne, nach der Logik ist jede Fernsehserie die in der Jetztzeit spielt eine Religöse weil das auf einem Planeten spielt der Kulturell noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten ist ... Und toll, Blasphemie ist auch eine Folge wo das Thema drin vor kommt, genauso wie in der Trilogie die Staffel 2 los getreten hat, aber wo ist das Thema in Gefangen in der Vergangenheit und kleine Grüne Männchen (passenderweise Zeitreisepisoden), die Spielen nichtmal auf DS9, ist da Religion das Thema nur weil Kira da bei ersterem Mitspielt? Da kommt das halt einfach faktisch nicht vor, das hat nichts mit Holzhammer zu tun wenn es darum geht, dass man es schon mal irgendwo nicht mit der Lupe suchen muss und daher nicht Automatisch JEDE Folge so ein Tag bekommen kann, was eher die Aussage bekräftigt, das Religion weniger vorkommt als man denkt


Hab ich irgendwo behauptet das es in jeder Folge drin ost?  Was soll dieser Blödsinn jetzt?  Das Thema Religion ist das Hauptthema der Serie, deswegen muss es aber nicht in jeder Folge mit dem Holzhammer verabreicht werden so wie du es willst.  Und deiner eigenen Logik folgen sind gerade die von dir genannten Folgen  nämlich genau keine Zeitreiseepisoden weil sie einfach  die Figuren nur in diese Zeit bringen, aber nicht den Hauptteil bilden. Die eigentliche STory ist eine völlig andere jeweils und hat nichts mit Zeitreisen zu tun.   Und damit ist von meiner Seite die Diskussion mit dir beendet, du bist ja wie üblich uneinsichtig wenn jemand nicht deiner Meinung huldigt, wenn du Kritik abbekommst kannst du einfach nicht mit ihr umgehen und fängst auch gerne an ins trollige abzugleiten, das kennt man ja schon.


----------



## hunterseyes (2. September 2019)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Da aber beide Schauspieler aus dem Filmprojekt ausgestiegen sind, liegt der Streifen aktuell auf Eis.
> 
> Das Drehbuch war nicht gut genug
> 
> ...




Wir in der Familie fanden die letzten "Kinofilme" mit am besten, Aktion, jede Menge Humor und eine leichte Erzählweise gepaart mit schicken Effekten und Bildern die zusammen mit dem Ton schon ein berauschendes Erlebnis für den Familienabend boten. Die älteren StarTrek-Filme waren dahingehend sehr langatmig erzählt und eher was für den trockenen Theorieunterricht. (zum Einschlafen und uninteressant für meine Frau, als auch unsere Kinder)

Von daher ist es sehr bedauernswert, wenn Star Trek im neuen Gewand nicht weiter gehen würde.

Was zeitreisen usw angeht, empfand ich diese schon bei StarTrek: Raumschiff Voyager irgendwie unangenehm. Generell mag ich solche Inhalte nicht.


----------



## Martina (1. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Ein Glück ! Die bisherigen Filme waren schlimm genug. Im Kino ist Star Trek genauso wie Star Wars tot.
> 
> 
> .



Zum Glück ist aber auch Deine Meinung nicht maßgebend nicht im Bezug auf SW und auch nicht ST


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (31. Januar 2020)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist aber auch Deine Meinung nicht maßgebend nicht im Bezug auf SW und auch nicht ST



Glücklicherweise vertrete ich damit aber wohl die Meinung der Mehrheit, oder ignorierst du sämtliche Berichterstattungen ? Wenn selbst der Hauptdarsteller mittlerweile die Faxen dicke hat ? Shitstorms ? Hallo ?

Habt ihr anspruchslosen Alleskonsumierer nicht schon genug Schaden angerichtet ? Star Trek ein billiger Star Wars Action Clone, Star Wars ein sinnfreier SJW Blödsinn, Alien tot, Terminator peinlichste SJW Propaganda (Gebärmutter!!), Robocop tot, Predator auf C Movie Niveau, können die Leute, die so einem Schrott zu Einspielergebnissen verhelfen nicht besser total verzückt im nächstbesten Emmerlich Schinken hocken ? Muss wirklich alles von Herr der Ringe Richtung Hobbit gehen, von Predator zu Predator Upgrade ? Handlung und Charakterentwicklung ? Wayne ! Hauptsache alle hüpfen sinnlos, wie die Gestörten rum, labern pupertäre Sch....  und alles ist bunt mit CGI zugekleistert, damit die lieben kleinen mal 30 Sekunden von ihrem Smartphone abgelenkt werden.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (31. Januar 2020)

4, 7 und 8, also jeder dritte.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (31. Januar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wir in der Familie fanden die letzten "Kinofilme" mit am besten, Aktion, jede Menge Humor und eine leichte Erzählweise gepaart mit schicken Effekten und Bildern die zusammen mit dem Ton schon ein berauschendes Erlebnis für den Familienabend boten. Die älteren StarTrek-Filme waren dahingehend sehr langatmig erzählt und eher was für den trockenen Theorieunterricht. (zum Einschlafen und uninteressant für meine Frau, als auch unsere Kinder)
> 
> Von daher ist es sehr bedauernswert, wenn Star Trek im neuen Gewand nicht weiter gehen würde.
> 
> Was zeitreisen usw angeht, empfand ich diese schon bei StarTrek: Raumschiff Voyager irgendwie unangenehm. Generell mag ich solche Inhalte nicht.



Und genau das ist das Problem. Du willst Star Trek Filme sehen, lehnst aber im Grunde alles ab, was der Kern von Star Trek ist. Da wäre Star Wars zu sehen sinnvoller, als aus Star Trek eine schlechte Star Wars Kopie zu machen. Genau diese Anspruchslosigkeit, dieses nur halb interessierte passive Beduschen mit seichter Unterhaltung ist es was ich meine. Das ist erst einmal nicht schlimm, aber müssen alle grossartigen Franchises auf dieses Niveau runtergedummt werden ? Reicht da nicht der nächste Emmerlich Streifen oder irgendein has Fallen Teil ? MErkwürdigerweise wird so etwas im Gaming Bereich Casualisierung genannt und extrem negativ gesehen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2020)

ja gut, wenn schon Star Wars für SJW Propaganda hält, abgesehen davon dass man also für Soziale Ungerechtigkeit eintritt
dann kann man zumindest definitiv sagen, dass wenn man sowas idiotisches Schreibt, man Star Trek ja eh nie gesehen hat und damit halt definitiv Faktiv den Kappes den man als Meinung tituliert ignorieren kann
Weil wenn man deswegen schon so tut als wäre Star Wars scheiße, oh, da muss man als Alter Weißer Mann ja Star Trek richtig hassen wenn man auch nur so eine Einzige Folge Star Trek gesehen hat in Anbetracht  dass das in der DNA von Star Trek ist
Abgesehen davon das ich bezeifel das Star Wars gesehen haben kannst, ansonsten würdest ja schon Yoda hassen


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2020)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Zeitreise? Wäre ja ganz was neues.
> 
> Jeder zweite Star Trek Film beinhaltet eine Zeitreise.



*Star Trek 4: Zeitsprung mit Walen
Star Trek 7: Unwetter im All *ist eher eine Zeitverzerrung als eine Zeitreise
*Star Trek 8: Zeitreise mit Borgs
Star Trek: Reloaded*

Sind insgesamt 3-4/13, also nicht mal ein Viertel/Drittel.


----------



## hunterseyes (31. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem. Du willst Star Trek Filme sehen, lehnst aber im Grunde alles ab, was der Kern von Star Trek ist. Da wäre Star Wars zu sehen sinnvoller, als aus Star Trek eine schlechte Star Wars Kopie zu machen. Genau diese Anspruchslosigkeit, dieses nur halb interessierte passive Beduschen mit seichter Unterhaltung ist es was ich meine. Das ist erst einmal nicht schlimm, aber müssen alle grossartigen Franchises auf dieses Niveau runtergedummt werden ? Reicht da nicht der nächste Emmerlich Streifen oder irgendein has Fallen Teil ? MErkwürdigerweise wird so etwas im Gaming Bereich Casualisierung genannt und extrem negativ gesehen.



ich mag ehrlichgesagt kein Star Wars, finde des irgendwie langweilig und uninteressant.
Star Trek hingegen habe ich vieles gesehen, wenngleich ich mich am meisten mit den "neuen Filmen" identifizieren würde, gefolgt von Raumschiff Voyager. Generell mochte ich "damals" die alten Filme auch, nur , wenn ich mir diese heute nochmal ansehe, wirken diese langweilig und sehr in die länge gezogen. Man siehe, mein Geschmack hat sich von damals zu heut hin verändert. Nicht nur bei StarTrek, auch bei zb den "Alien-Filmen" früher berauscht und fasziniert, heute empfinde ich die ersten Teile 1-4 als interessant, aber nicht mehr auf gleichem Nenner wie früher. Die Anforderungen haben sich entsprechend erhöht.  Beim ersten Prometeus war ich etwas enttäuscht, der Film war zuende und ich dachte nur: wie jetzt, das war alles? es wirkte, als wäre der Film nur zur Hälfe fertig, aber da ging auch schon das Licht im Kinosaal an...mit ein Grund warum ich mir dann nochmal als Vergleich die alten Filme reingezogen hatte, nur um festzustellen, da gab es auch nicht mehr oder besseren Inhalt. Der Aufbau des Films war fast identisch. In der Erinnerung jedoch waren es für mich "Meisterwerke" wie kann man sich so selbst in der Erinnerung manipulieren.
Übrigens, ähnliches gibt es auch bei Spielen, bestes Beispiel sind da World of Warcraft und die Classic-Fans. Ich fand classic ehrlich gesagt richtigmies und sehr lange unspielbar. Aber so hat wohl jeder seine eigenen erschaffenen Erinnerungen.


----------



## xdave78 (31. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise vertrete ich damit aber wohl die Meinung der Mehrheit



Welcher Mehrheit denn? 
Ganz ehrlich wenn das Deine Art ist Dich zu artikulieren, wie Du es hier tust, dann geh bitte wieder Gamestar lesen- da passt Du auch ganz wunderbar in die Kommentare rein. Hier einen auf "Star Trek" Kenner machen aber selber nicht den Funken Anstand und vollkommen unflexibel was andere Ansichten angeht.  
Schon allein Deine Wortwahl ist ja wohl unterstes Kaliber.

Im Prinzip ist TOS nichts Anderes als ne Cowboyserie im Weltall.


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. Januar 2020)

Ich denke, er passt mit diesem Diskussions"stil" ganz genau hier her...


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise vertrete ich damit aber wohl die Meinung der Mehrheit,


=> Falscher Konsens Effekt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Welcher Mehrheit denn?


Danach wollte ich auch schon fragen... 

Dass das "neue" Star Trek nicht unbedingt alle Alt-Fans glücklich stimmt ist ja kein neues Phänomen, das war seinerzeit bei TNG genauso. Ebenso bei den Folgeserien. Und ähnlich sieht es mit den Filmen aus die - und da müssen wir mal realistisch bleiben - nicht mehr im Stil von der alten Streifen von vor 20, 30, 40 Jahren funktionieren können und sich eben der heutigen Zeit anpassen. 

Wenn man selbst das neue Trek ablehnt soll es so sein, aber anderen Leuten absprechen den Kern von ST zu verstehen bzw. dass man diesen bewusst ablehnt ist eine absolut arrogante und unlogische Behauptung. Solche Menschen hab ich besonders gern. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

